# Where is everyone!![xx(]



## C Nash (Oct 10, 2001)

Have I run everyone away from the best forum on the net!!.  Come on people jump in and give your opinions. Where are you Gary? Missed your post for the past week. Vern must be adding another chapter and haven't heard from Butch in Alaska lately. David form Gadsden must have went over Noccullua falls (know I didn't spell that right) but an't gonna look it up. Guess maybe all but Betty and I are camping. If we don't start talking guess I'll have to try and answer my own 

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Oct 11, 2001)

Where is everyone!![xx(]

Hi Nash, been checking but no new posts so have been moving on. Have to agree with you, I too think this is one of the best rv sites around. I did go to Sam's club last Sunday and purchased a 2 camera video monitor system, I plan to install it in my Bounder to use as a rear monitor. Presently have a camcoder and a TV for a monitor, and it works good, but the 5" TV's keep burning out so am trying this system. The price was right only $89.99 plus tax, now all I have to do is to string the cable from the rear to the front of the MH. Its suppose to rain this week end, around here so maybe that will be a good project, it would keep me out of the rain. Happy trails GB


----------



## C Nash (Oct 11, 2001)

Where is everyone!![xx(]

Gary, 
Great to see you are still here.  Good luck on installing the rear monitor in your M/H. Been doing a little remodeling in our 5 wheel as well.  Came with a little 13 in. tv and I like a bigger screen (don't know why nothing fitting to watch) so I modified and installed a 19 in.  Now I can at least see it.  How do you like your Bounder?  We have been thinking of trading for a M/H and the Bounder was one that caught our eye. Supposed to rain here this w/end also.  Guess we want be doing any racing.  Need the rest anyway and so does the car.  Maybe I'll plant some deer green fields and do a little bush hogging if the rain is not too heavy.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Gary B (Oct 12, 2001)

Where is everyone!![xx(]

Hi Nash, we love our Bounder, we had a 30' 5th wheel with a slide before buying a MH, there are times we miss the slide, like when sitting for the winter in Az. But we really like traveling with the MH, plus it is all on one level once your in and this is a big deal especially for my better half, as she has a muscle disease and doing steps is really hard for her. We like the floor plan of the 34J, and we have had no problems of any kind with it, we have the Ford chassis with a 460 and the E4OD tranny, have 54000 mile on it now, so far have changed the in tank fuel pump, & shocks, thats it except, for oil & filter changes. I hear you about the small TV, the older I get the bigger the better, you can always get a dish, there are times when they have something good on. We have dishnet and a protable second dish we us when on the road, just take the reciver form the house. Have fun out in the rain bush hogging!  GB 94 Bounder 34J



Edited by - Gary B on Oct 12 2001  8:44:43 PM

Edited by - Gary B on Oct 26 2001  11:36:41 PM


----------



## David (Oct 14, 2001)

Where is everyone!![xx(]

Hello Nash, I've been checking now and then, but like Gary I hadn't seen much new and was dry for questions of my own. I love the site though we can't let it atrophy. 

I've never had a 5er, but have seen some very luxurous ones. Like Gary I enjoy the one level of a MH and it's very convienient on the road. We tow a little Samuri for transportation once parked.

We are planning a trip to some nearby mountains and one to Natchez between now and Thanksgiving. The week after Thanksgiving we have reservations for Fort Wilderness @ Disneyworld. If our plans work out we will spend a few days on the beach during the winter. Sounds odd,but the beach in the winter is really pretty. Probably around February we will cross the country to So. California and back taking our time. By the summer we have reservations on Dauphin Island for the month of June.

I hope all our plans work out, and I'll bet I'll find lots of stuff to talk about and share with yall if they do.

Happy traveling,
David


----------



## gpetry (Oct 15, 2001)

Where is everyone!![xx(]

Hey gang - 
We sure could use some help from you old faithfuls to get the ball rolling again. We really lost our momentum after the Sept 11 attacks. The overall website traffic is climbing again, but the forums are struggling. If you have reviews of some great trips you have taken or are looking for things to do in an area, post it in the destinations section. If you have winterizing, camping or towing tips, post it in the tips and tricks area. If you are involved in other forums and think ours works better, let them know about RVUSA so they can check this one out. We really appreciate all of you who come over here and get involved and we work real hard to make sure this is the best place for RVers on the net. If you have suggestions as to how we can make this site better or easier to use, please let us know and I will personally make sure that we take a look at it and try to improve it. Thanks again for all of your support!!!

Greg Petry
President
RVUSA.com


----------



## Gary B (Oct 16, 2001)

Where is everyone!![xx(]

Hi David, sounds like you have some nice trips planned out, will keep you busy for awhile.Did you find a door for your MH yet? Here is another salvage yard, Colaw RV Parts & Salvage Superstore, Carthage, Mo. phone 417-548-2125 good luck and happy trails GB


----------



## C Nash (Oct 16, 2001)

Where is everyone!![xx(]

Hi David,
Good to see you you back.  I'll take the mountains anytime.  Like to ride the backroads that are not travled much.  Sure can meet some great local people in the out of way places.  Haven't been to Disney world since they opened in 70 or 71.  Recond it has change any since then?  Drove a converted bus 49 ford with 350 chevy running gear and had a great time.  Nearest thing I have had to a M/H. Stayed at fort wilderness and had to pay 12.00 a night!! Thought that was too high.  I think we were paying around 4 to 6 bucks to camp local. Enjoy, be careful, take lots of pictures and share when you return.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## David (Oct 16, 2001)

Where is everyone!![xx(]

Gary,
Thanks for the new source for a door. I've got them all saved for future reference, but its kind of a back burner thing right now. I back a 37ft Pace Arrow into a 10ft gate and only have 42 feet to get it square enough to start into the gate. It's a challenge but while learning how to make it work I bumped one of the doors against the gate post. Not too bad, but I'll want to replace it someday.

Chelse,
We went to Disneyworld sometime in the late seventies with our daughter now we are going back with her, her husband, and our grandson. The first time we pulled a 23ft Nomad travel trailer with a 1972 Pontiac station wagon. There was so much pressure on the exhaust system that the muffler would occasionly blow off the header pipe. It sounded like Saturday night at the drag strip. We still laugh that it happened as we were in line to check in at Ft Wilderness when it fell off again. My girls left me in line and stayed out of sight in the travel trailer from embarrasement. It's strange how what seems so terrible can become humorous over time.

David


----------



## C Nash (Oct 16, 2001)

Where is everyone!![xx(]

David,
Jeff Foxworth could probsbly get some great stories from us!!  Boy we got some strange looks when we pulled up in that old 49 ford conversion.  Didn't tell them when we called and made reservations what kind of camper we had.  Boy, talk about some fond memories, I can still hear them old twin pipes humming going down the interstate. Brings back the old song "nothing can outrun my 49 ford chevy powered converted bus" man it was great to be young and reckless well, guess I still haven't grown up. Still like the roar on a fine tuned engine and waiting for the green light at the drag strip.  Hmmm guess maybe I had better start hunting a souped up hearst

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Vern M (Oct 17, 2001)

Where is everyone!![xx(]

Hi, Chelse and gang. Vern here to admit he is not writing another chapter. I did have a very nice one, some 13 pages long, on our adventures last summer in Colorado. Then the computer ate it and I haven't been up to recreating it just yet.

The Little House on the Highway is in its berth in the woods in the Arkansas Ozarks until next spring, likely. We got home in February from last winter at favorite sites along the Gulf Coast of La., Ala. and Fla. It was breaking into Spring here and that is one of our favorite seasons in the Ozarks. The other is Fall. In between is hot summer and generally bleak winter. But this year, summer wasn't that bad so we just "sat it out," catching up on home stuff and planning for next summer back in Colorado.

I've made some modifications to our trailer (installing radio antenna mounts, power and feed lines, a phone, replacing fresh water port, etc.,) and some repairs to the van, so we're ready! Now to cozy in next to the wood stove and start detailing our way through the great travel literature Colorado supplies. Second best only to Texas, I think.

Vern M,
The Little House on the Highway (tm)
www.runningriver.com/modeland/littlehouse.htm


----------



## C Nash (Oct 17, 2001)

Where is everyone!![xx(]

Vern, sure hate to hear that you are not going to write another chapter Enjoyed reading about all your adventures.  Had the pleasure to travel through the Ozarks during the fall and they are great. Don't blame you for staying the fall season.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

